# Happy Birthday, Spooky1:)



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And many more to my Halloween honey:kisskin:

You're going to need a fire extinguisher for the cake:googly:


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy B-day, Spooky1!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday! Hope you guys are doing alright with Sandy and everything.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Happy Birthday,Spooky1. Have a great birthday and Halloween!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday Spooky1! Hope you get a break in the weather for your birthday!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

happy birthday spooky1.....i"m sure your wife roxyblue will spoil you rotten............


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday Spooky1!!!!!!

LOL @ Roxy


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to a man among men, a haunter among haunters, a fashion icon among those who wear shark pants. Tonight I want you to get out and party like it's 1999. You can remember 1999. can't you. I know the old memory isn't what it used to be. But hang in there old man, and save some cake for me.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Happy B-Day Spooky!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday spooky1!


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday Spooky1!!!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Happiest of Birthdays!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya!!!!!!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Have a wonderful, funfilled day!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone. The weather has cleared ( a nice birthday present from Mother nature) and the haunt is on!


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Happy birthday, Spooky! Glad you're back in business!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey Spooky....Hope you have a GREAT BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY...!!and HALLOWEEN..!!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

From the looks of that cake, I think you're going to need more like a Fire Truck to blow out those candles. 

Happy Birthday Spooky1


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Hope you had a HAPPY BIRTHDAY Spooky1!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jolang It! I missed it by two minutes! Hope your day was very happy! You Rock!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Happy birthday Spooky1....how wonderful to have a Halloween birthday.


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Wow, am I behind. A very belated Happy Birthday to you my friend!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks again everyone. Hope you all had a great day celebrating my birthday. :googly:


----------

